# Can I use JUST StaffPad for the iPad for my entire Film Scoring/Video Game Scoring workflow from start to finish?



## Zero Music Knowledge (Jun 29, 2021)

I have not purchased StaffPad for the iPad Pro but I'm getting close as my iPad Pro just arrived.
I just wanted to ask, does StaffPad (with the addition of StaffPad purchasable libraries) for the Ipad Pro have enough functionality to deliver a final audio file for Indie Films / Video Game Scores from start to finish from composition drafting to final audio file, without the need for any extra DAW/Software?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 30, 2021)

There maybe different opinion on this.

I would say definetly *yes* in terms of audio quality (with the 3rd party libraries).
Some might say it should be exported and mixed in another DAW, but honestly, most of the audience will not recognize it (even without the 3rd party libraries, many people will not have any problems, if the composition is good). It also depends on the project and the people in charge. Also keep in mind that there are limitations in terms of different sounds besides orchestral instruments (no epic braaaams yet, if thats what the director is looking for)

Biggest problem: You are not able to sync the music to a film inside Staffpad, there is no video import yet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2021)

Montisquirrel said:


> Biggest problem: You are not able to sync the music to a film inside Staffpad, there is no video import yet.


Which, I’d argue, is the most important reason to the question is a hard NO.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jun 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Which, I’d argue, is the most important reason to the question is a hard NO.



Not a hard no.

I had projects where I had to compose music before the film was even shot.
I have not done music for games yet, but I can imagine that you dont write music in sync to a scene when writing in-game music.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 30, 2021)

Gotcha. I was just thinking the same thing. I was just thinking out loud - bad habit!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 30, 2021)

I love Staffpad, but two conclusions I came to working with it:
1) Post mixing of the exported wave files is a must, if you shoot for any kind of final production results.
2) I love the notation workflow, but at some point, micro nudges are necessary to mimic actual music phrasing (Sibelius or Notion style per note playback adjustments) because no matter how good is the scripting, you do want some more control of the note start timing.


----------



## MadLad (Jun 30, 2021)

Vlzmusic said:


> I love Staffpad, but two conclusions I came to working with it:
> 1) Post mixing of the exported wave files is a must, if you shoot for any kind of final production results.


THIS. To get the final product you really have to export the stems and then polish the last 10% in a DAW of your choosing. But this is still MUCH LESS work than having to do everything in a DAW. So yeah, you can do about 80-90% of your work only in Staffpad but the rest should be done in a DAW if you want to compete with the other composers out there


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 13, 2021)

The feature I think would make it a fully capable tool would be if you could build your own libraries for it--that would seal the deal for me in using it from start to finish


----------



## GNP (Jul 14, 2021)

You don't have to write exactly to picture if you have a whole bunch of music editors ready to mangle and edit your music suites to the final cut. But if you don't, you will NEED to deliver the music exactly how you intend it to the final cut. This means you NEED video import.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 14, 2021)

You could also go the path of setting up the beats and tempo in a Daw and importing the tempo map into staffpad afterwards, since Staffpad so conveniently lets you do so


----------

